

Getting XKeyscore Right - luigi
https://medium.com/state-of-play/f49beeaf6a9c

======
dictum
>It is laws, and not technical means, that prevent rampant, systemic
oppression.

Which is exactly why it's so dangerous to have a secret court, with secret
rulings, NSLs, and to make everything a secret in the name of national
security.

>What we have learned, essentially, is that the NSA — a spy agency whose
attention is focused internationally—does exactly what it is supposed to do.

It's interesting that Americans are only getting uncomfortable with mass
surveillance now that they know there is a possibility it's being done to
them. It's as if all foreigners should be presumed guilty and have no right to
privacy or basic respect.

------
blakdawg
It hardly seems sporting to complain that the Guardian's article is imperfect
when the official information about surveillance consists of direct lies while
testifying under oath, and people who release information through unofficial
channels are charged with treason and face (literally) death or life in prison
if they're caught.

